
snmalloc: a message passing allocator (Microsoft Research) - gjvc
https://github.com/microsoft/snmalloc
======
gjvc
description at
[https://github.com/microsoft/snmalloc/blob/master/snmalloc.p...](https://github.com/microsoft/snmalloc/blob/master/snmalloc.pdf)

